# Which team will de-throne Denver in NW Division in '07?



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

What do you think what team will play their best and top the division at the end of the season in 2007? Will Denver remain the winner again? Or does it not?


----------



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)

The Timberwolves will win. I honestly believe we are the best team in the NW. Both the Jazz, and Nuggets are horribley injured ever year, and the Wolves just need to play decently to match the success those teams have un-injured.


----------



## moss_is_1 (Jun 14, 2004)

Well, I would like to say the T-wolves but at this point its a toss up really. The Nuggets could have the sucess this year that everyone thought they were gonna have last year, the Wolves could all gel and play well right away and the Jazz are a decent team every year.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

i think it will be the nuggets beating out the Twolves just.
if anyone can do it i think its minny, the jazz and sonics just dont have enough talent to stay atop the division for the whole 82 games.
if denver gets into injury worries we could finish on top and get a 4th place playoff spot which would be a fantastic result for this squad


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

Well, not that we're not good enough to beat that out. We have to watch out for injuries. If Denver manages what they did last year, it's no doubt they will win again. 

I'm not going to be very homer here, so I'm not gonna say Wolves will win, because I'm so sure they will! It takes dedication, teamwork, and much more to make it work. I think Denver will win again.


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

I believe trades will be the big wildcard for Denver. My guess is the front office is hoping Kenyon performs and therefore becomes a tradeable commodity allowing them to address their SG hole.


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

cpawfan said:


> I believe trades will be the big wildcard for Denver. My guess is the front office is hoping Kenyon performs and therefore becomes a tradeable commodity allowing them to address their SG hole.


Then why did they trade for JR Smith, then? Need one more to pass an alley-oop to? I know Denver is lacking 3 point shooting, big-time. They did fine because they had (still have) better backcourt. They will do just fine.


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

Juxtaposed said:


> Then why did they trade for JR Smith, then? Need one more to pass an alley-oop to? I know Denver is lacking 3 point shooting, big-time. They did fine because they had (still have) better backcourt. They will do just fine.


They wanted JR Smith because their SG position was horrible. However, JR Smith alone doesn't fix the problem. He should do well in Denver because he will get open looks; however, he is going to have to commit to playing some defense in order for Karl to give him major minutes. Also, come playoff time, the Nuggets are still going to need another SG off of the bench to provide some scoring punch.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

JR is the future at the 2 spot for the nuggets, but how much he will contribute this season remains to be seen.
i think they are a solid 3 point shooter away from being a real contendor, it leaves a whole aspect of the game missing from their offense.
i still think the nugs will take the division, but injuries or a bad trade could hurt them and leave the top spot open for the picking


----------



## unluckyseventeen (Feb 5, 2006)

I agree that it is a toss-up. The only problem with Minnesota is that they seem to lack chemistry. I would not be surprised to see the Wolves, Sonics, Jazz or Nuggets go on a mean streak and surprise a lot of people.

It will be an interesting year.


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

I hope coach Casey will learn from his rookie mistake, he better do his job a lot better his second year as he has a year experience. I also hope as hell he has the enough confidence in Eddie and put Eddie in more often. We've been lacking shotblocking, KG isn't the only one can solve this problem. 

I think Casey's the link to the team's lack of chemistry.


----------



## unluckyseventeen (Feb 5, 2006)

Either that, or I don't think the players' individual game compliments each other enough out on the floor. I think Casey should run a more rigid and precise system, or ask for players that can contribute based on other players' game, much like Szczerbiak did when he was here. If KG was getting double-teamed, kick it to Szczerbiak and he'll drop a 3.

Defensively they actually are not a bad team.


----------



## socco (Jul 14, 2002)

unluckyseventeen said:


> I agree that it is a toss-up. *The only problem with Minnesota is that they seem to lack chemistry.* I would not be surprised to see the Wolves, Sonics, Jazz or Nuggets go on a mean streak and surprise a lot of people.
> 
> It will be an interesting year.


Couldn't agree more.


----------



## moss_is_1 (Jun 14, 2004)

Avalanche said:


> JR is the future at the 2 spot for the nuggets, but how much he will contribute this season remains to be seen.
> *i think they are a solid 3 point shooter away from being a real contendor*, it leaves a whole aspect of the game missing from their offense.
> i still think the nugs will take the division, but injuries or a bad trade could hurt them and leave the top spot open for the picking


I think that if JR Smith gets conisestat minutes then that they will suprise people, I remember watching videos of him in H.S droppin 3 pointers all over the place, the main question is his defense, but that will come with time as Karl is a good defensive coach.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

unluckyseventeen said:


> Either that, or I don't think the players' individual game compliments each other enough out on the floor. I think Casey should run a more rigid and precise system, or ask for players that can contribute based on other players' game, much like Szczerbiak did when he was here. If KG was getting double-teamed, kick it to Szczerbiak and he'll drop a 3.
> 
> Defensively they actually are not a bad team.


hopefully mike james can bring that outside shooting to minny and give KG a real 3pt threat when he gets double teamed down low.
if we get james nailing from outside and distibuting the ball, ricky cutting to the basket and KG's typical, versatile self on offense it is a very good start.

i agree with juxtaposed though, casey needs to really work on getting an offensive system that suits this team and allows all the players to do what they do best.
if the talents on this team can click with each other they are very dangerous


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

Avalanche said:


> *hopefully mike james can bring that outside shooting to minny and give KG a real 3pt threat when he gets double teamed down low.
> if we get james nailing from outside and distibuting the ball, ricky cutting to the basket and KG's typical, versatile self on offense it is a very good start.*
> 
> i agree with juxtaposed though, casey needs to really work on getting an offensive system that suits this team and allows all the players to do what they do best.
> if the talents on this team can click with each other they are very dangerous


Yes, I hope that he brings what he had in him last season. Moving without Wally last year & Sam 3 years ago to shoot long jumpers, we've had no choice but Mike James to trust. Right now, we got at least several different offensive players in KG, James, and Davis, and maybe Foye so ball should be passed out a bit more freely.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

Juxtaposed said:


> Yes, I hope that he brings what he had in him last season. Moving without Wally last year & Sam 3 years ago to shoot long jumpers, we've had no choice but Mike James to trust. Right now, we got at least several different offensive players in KG, James, and Davis, and maybe Foye so ball should be passed out a bit more freely.


true, with guys like foye and davis the offense should flow pretty smoothly with players cutting and moving off the ball towards the hoop.
James' shot is a big thing for the wolves this season, hopefully he brings some consistancy to the 3pt line where we lacked it last season


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

Yep.

I don't remember it correctly, but KG did get double-teamed often. Sixers, and is that Nuggets?


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

1. Denver
2. Minnesota
3. Utah

Denver's still a proven team.

Utah could surprise us all, unless Minnesota finds a way to get back to where they once used to be. Right now, I don't know whether Minny is still a potential to win the division. 

Please surprise me.


----------



## endora60 (Jan 5, 2006)

*Jazz:* Best potential/talent in the Nortwest. IF Kirilenko stays healthy and IF Boozer doesn't malinger most of the season, the Jazz should beat the Nuggets and take the division.That won't happen. AK is an eternal injury, and Boozer is...well, he's Boozer.

*Wolves:* Bad chemistry. Kevin Garnett is in a wasteland. Pity him.

*Sonics:* Chemistry worse than the Wolves. Ray Allen is in a wasteland. Pity him.

*Blazers:* Portland should have everyone's sympathy and curiosity votes. They're no threat this year--but they will be, maybe next year, when they've assimilated all their newbies.

*Nuggets:* I'd like to think otherwise, but IMO Denver takes the division again--and probably goes a bit further than last year. I can see them advancing to the second round, with or without Kenyon Martin.


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

Utah is the next possible thing if they keeps playing like that all season long.


----------



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)

Utah & Denver are playing well. Minne has had some recent spurts. I hope they just keep it up!

MIKE JAMES WHERE ARE YOU!?


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

XMATTHEWX said:


> Utah & Denver are playing well. Minne has had some recent spurts. I hope they just keep it up!
> 
> *MIKE JAMES WHERE ARE YOU!?*


He got abducted by an alien. Specifically speaking, Sam Cassell.


----------



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)

If we can play better ball I think we come in 2nd to Utah. We can be just as good as Denver however my homerism is kicking in...


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

I'm rooting for Utah, truthfully, to win the NW instead of Denver. Without Boozer, they still are able to.


----------

